# Ridiculous Tent for Dogs



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

My sister was horrified to find out that our dogs did not have their own tent and sleep with us when we camping. So she ordered a tent online and had it shipped to us. So we took it out of the box and set it up. Then we made our dogs go inside. They were completely mistified why they needed to be in this tent. But they are good dogs and did what we asked.

Needless to say, we never use the tent. And the dogs are quite happy with being able to run around all night chasing squirels or sleeping in our tent.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, that looks very similar to a little tent I bought my son so he can go "camping" in his room! I had no idea that there were such things a dog tents as Cookie just sleeps with (actually on) us in the tent.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You leave the dogs loose while you are camping? While you are sleeping in your tent? What about predators?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

That looks tiny!!!! I agree, when we go camping, i plan on having Bear sleep with us. I won't turn down an extra heater. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LilBitBit (Jan 15, 2012)

The only time so far I've gone camping with my dogs I did leave them loose outside. However, in my defense, we were on a remote beach protected on all sides by high cliffs, and they just laid down right by the tent and slept.

Now, were we to go camping here, I think I'd definitely think twice about doing that again. But giving them a tent seems a little ridiculous!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I feel much safer with my golden in the tent than a heater...

Pete & Woody


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Hey predators are definitely a problem. There can be a variety. Yes we always leave the dogs loose. Usually we are rafting so we are right on the water. That means they usually take midnight dips and bring their wet bodies back to the tent. And yes they like to sleep on us. It doesn't really get dark out at night here in the summer. So you can pretty much see any predators coming if you are awake. Most bears want to stay away from dogs. We do sleep with a .44 next to our sleeping area. Never had a problem. The dogs love to chase black bears out of camp, they are quite proud of themselves defending the homestead. Brown bears, well that's another matter and we just hope they continue to stay away. We see an average of 10 bears a day on a rafting trip depending on the river.

I know that Pudden leashes her dogs. She's a lot farther north. I think we have more bears here though. Pudden keeps them on leashes to keep them from bothering the bears.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

that pic with the paws out of tent reminds me of what our lab did to tents when she was a younster


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Alaska7133 said:


> Hey predators are definitely a problem. There can be a variety. Yes we always leave the dogs loose. Usually we are rafting so we are right on the water. That means they usually take midnight dips and bring their wet bodies back to the tent. And yes they like to sleep on us. It doesn't really get dark out at night here in the summer. So you can pretty much see any predators coming if you are awake. Most bears want to stay away from dogs. We do sleep with a .44 next to our sleeping area. Never had a problem. The dogs love to chase black bears out of camp, they are quite proud of themselves defending the homestead. Brown bears, well that's another matter and we just hope they continue to stay away. We see an average of 10 bears a day on a rafting trip depending on the river.
> 
> I know that Pudden leashes her dogs. She's a lot farther north. I think we have more bears here though. Pudden keeps them on leashes to keep them from bothering the bears.


What about moose...I know that was always our concern as the stories we heard weren't very pretty. Fortunately we never came across any while on shore but did see them from drift boats and rafts on the various rivers we fished. And hiking through the willows was always a bit nerve racking knowing that the possibility of an encounter always existed. Most of the time I had my dog on a lead but even then having your dog on a lead doesn't do much good if you've got 1200 lb moose charging you.

Pete


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Princess Erin LOVED her tent because she could get away from all the wild puppies! This is what she thought of her new baby sister Morgan !!:


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

My husband and son camp with the dogs 5 or 6 times a year. The dogs are always confined to the tent at night, usually in their kennels. We have bears, cougars and deer to worry about.
Even during the day, they are leashed.  It's the law.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I guess that's a genuine 'Pup Tent'? LOL


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

What about wolves?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

When I finished Ky's platform and was still building her princess house I bought this tent so she could stay out of the sun. She loved it.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Ohhhhh Joyce. That has so much potential.


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

DH and I are into "ultralight" backpacking/camping, which means we have an extra flimsy 2-person tent for the....now 4 of us. Back when it was just Chaya, sleep wasn't too restful because somehow she always managed to take up half the tent all for herself. That left 2 big bodies, and 2 big packs to squeeze into the space for 1 person :doh:. Now with another puppy....things might get even more interesting.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

FeatherRiverSam,
We actually see far more moose in town in the summer. They normally calve in town to get away from the brown bears. Moose can always be a problem, probably a bigger one than bears.

The last is my dogs on the cataraft enjoying a day of fishing and floating. I pack everything including the screen tent, table and chairs. My husband complains that the raft gets a bit heavy. But I just can't live without my screen tent up here!

The next one is a moose calf tipping the bird feeder onto his tongue in my yard. Quite crafty those moose!

The two below are eating a tree in my front yard. 

So yes I agree, moose are definitely a problem. Lots of moose in the parks. I walk a lot at night in the winter with a headlamp and the dogs off leash. 2 nights ago we walked up on a couple of moose. I got the dogs headed in the right direction and the moose didn't charge. 

Clair's Friend,
Love that photo! They really do need a break from the little ones. Looks like she really enjoyed her own space.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow! I'm guessing you don't tell a moose that big, no no. That would freak me out to see in my yard!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I love your cataraft !! I am going to look into that? What brand is yours?


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Alaska7133 said:


> FeatherRiverSam,
> We actually see far more moose in town in the summer. They normally calve in town to get away from the brown bears. Moose can always be a problem, probably a bigger one than bears.
> 
> The last is my dogs on the cataraft enjoying a day of fishing and floating. I pack everything including the screen tent, table and chairs. My husband complains that the raft gets a bit heavy. But I just can't live without my screen tent up here!
> ...


I love that photo of the raft, dogs and river. It looks so familiar...makes you want to break out your gear and head for the river.

Pete


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Nairb,
We do not currently have a problem here in Anchorage with wolves. Most of them were on the military base and would range from there. They did bother walkers and trail runners with dogs and would stalk. But the military killed them out for safety and we don't hear them howl at night anymore. I really miss hearing them. Out of town we hardly ever see something exciting like a wolf. Our predator control laws were put in place to bring the moose numbers up so people would have more meat to hunt. But it meant decreasing numbers of wolves. So if I see anything I usually see a coyote.

BajaOklahoma,
No cougars or deer here. We have leash laws, but nobody pays attention to them. I do leash my dogs when I fish so they don't get hooked. Sometimes in white water I leash them to keep them close to me. And sometimes at a dock we leash them to keep them from bothering people if anyone is around. Otherwise they are super happy to follow us wherever we go!

Looking forward to spring happening in about 4 months!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> Princess Erin LOVED her tent because she could get away from all the wild puppies! This is what she thought of her new baby sister Morgan !!:


That's a great shot of Erin Susan Marie. She looks very pleased with herself.

Pete


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Clair's Friend,
Both our rafts are Aire with NRS frames. Both are great brands for tubes and frames. Our latest frame is home made welded aluminum and super light. Cody figured he had to do something to get the whole thing lighter since I bring so much darn stuff with us.

FeatherRiverSam,
When did you come up and where did you fish?

Here's a young brown bear fishing across the river from our camp. We sat and watched him for a few hours fishing and eating them as he went. Our dogs were enthralled watching him. They didn't bark just observed. After awhile he went off in the brush to sleep off his meal. The Kenai River is a big river at this point, but never too big for a strong brown bear to swim across.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I never got up to Alaska...I had several opertunities but I never took advantage of them unfortunately. But I have done quite a bit of fishing in Idaho, Montana, Wyhoming and Utah where the wildlife is pretty abundant. And did quite a bit of rafting on the Deschutes River up in Oregon. There's nothing quite as pleasing as drifting down a river out in the middle of no where.

Pete


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Back in the old days, these were called "pup" tents for anybody that wouldn't fit into the main tent!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

We call them float trips up here. Nothing like hanging out watching the world float by! Makes me wish for summer even more. People don't realize since we are a cold climate, that there isn't nearly as much wildlife as National Geographic would like you to beleive. The weather is very hard on animals and some years we have big die offs. So we get excited when we get to see a bear or a moose or a caribou or whatever. I'd say if you wanted to reliably see wildlife here, go to the dump.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*This doesn't look so fun !!!*


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Oh no! Is that you raft? I hope not! Up here that would be no fun with our ice cold glacier water! I've never been dumped from our raft, I don't know what I would do. How scary. Have you ever fallen in?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Alaska7133 said:


> Oh no! Is that you raft? I hope not! Up here that would be no fun with our ice cold glacier water! I've never been dumped from our raft, I don't know what I would do. How scary. Have you ever fallen in?


No, no not mine. I was looking them up on the internet and found an bunch of pics. We have a pontoon boat now, but I can not launch and pull it mtself. I think I could do a cataraft. Do you have a motor on yours?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

We do have a motor mount on both our rafts. The 12' has I think a 5 hp motor and the 16' uses a 15 hp motor. The motors unforunately make them ride a bit low at the back end with the extra weight. The 12' cataraft has been discontinued and re-introduced as a 13' model. Inflatable fishing pontoon boats and float tubes for anglers | Outcast
But the weight of the new model is now 170#. The old 12' model was 120# and you or I could drag it around. Now the heavier model is going to be tougher to work with. The 13' is the smallest cataraft that works for 2 people. If you have one person, than the smaller models would work. Are you planning on bringing any dogs? On the 13' there is a small platform for a dog, but they can't really move around. That's why we ended up getting the 16' cataraft, we needed more space for dogs 
Be careful when you look at manufacturer websites regarding weight of the raft. They often are listing only the weight of the tubes, not the frames or any other gear that goes with.


----------

